# Cannot connect to Windows share: "You are already connected to this server volume"



## Jorg (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Windows XP server with 3 shared volumes on it. I can connect to 2 of them, but when I try to connect to the third one (via Finder's Connect to Server option), I got the message: "You are already connected to this server volume". It is not mounted however, it does not show on desktop nor in the Finder's Network entry.

Just prior to this problem I had a shortcut to this particular share in my Dock, but clicking on it resulted in an error about a wrong Alias. I then erased that alias.

I am experiencing the same problem now on my iMac G5 and on my PowerBook G4 (both on 10.4).

Do you guys have any idea what's going on? Is this problem related to the Windows PC?

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 20, 2005)

What are the names of the shares?


----------



## Jorg (Oct 21, 2005)

They are called "AllUserDocuments", "Data" and "Software". It is the one called Data that is causing trouble.


----------



## Jorg (Oct 24, 2005)

Does this information help you? I am still having this problem..


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 24, 2005)

I was thinking that perhaps one name would be a substring of another name, like "Data" and "DataStuff" or something like that, possibly confusing the Mac.

Are these shares all shared the same way, with the same permissions set on all of them?  Also, is it possible that the server share in question is somehow in your Login Items or Startup Items or something on the Mac?

If you open the Terminal, then do a "cd /Volumes" and then "ls -la", does the server volume show up there?


----------



## Jorg (Nov 1, 2005)

This is supposed to be fixed in 10.4.3, according to change logs. I will notice in the coming days...


----------



## cticompserv (Jan 21, 2009)

Interesting!  It's January 21, 2009 and we just had three separate reports of this same problem.  We're running OS X 10.4.11.

Any fixes yet?

Kent


----------



## cticompserv (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't found the cause yet but I found a fix that eliminates rebooting.

Save or close all open documents.
Press Command-Option-Esc to force quit applications, choose Finder and click relaunch.  Confirm relaunch of Finder.

This worked for me in the limited testing I did.

Kent


----------

